# got a 350z, need more speed



## fuckhondaz (Mar 26, 2005)

i got a 350z, looking for a turbo kit to bolt on, the stock engine is fast, but i got beat by a twin turbo 300 the other day. he was pushing 8 psi. he only beat me by 2 car lengths. but i need to know were the best place to get a complete turbo kit at a decent price? i work for nissan so i can do the work, i just need to find a quality part at a good price?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

First the member name has to go... second... you would know that if you would have taken a minute to read the rules of the forum. You would also know that street racing posts are not allowed...

When you come back and see this... get a new name and spend 2 seconds reading the rules..

You might have had a chance this time if you would have allowed PM's

Banned


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

ban........


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ouch :thumbdwn:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Another thing, I moved this to the forced induction section.

Please read the sticky at the top that says "TURBO Kits for your car!!" and that should help you out.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

sweet name....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

doublowned


----------

